# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت همزمان در2 کنکور

## GUST

با سلام
بعد از اطلاع از بازار افتضاح مهندسی 
تصمیم بر این گرفتم ما هم دکتر شیم  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا یک سئوال پیش اومده یکی میتونه یکسال 2 تا کنکور شرکت کنه؟
(هم تجربی هم ریاضی) 
که اگر یک وقت توی تجربی موفق نشدم مهندسی رو داشته باشم و بتونم برم دانشگاه آزاد شهرم!؟
خواهشا به من نخندین :Yahoo (4): بازار خرابه ......درست بشو هم نیست

----------


## Hellion

فقط میتونی یکیشون شرکت کنی یا تجربی یا ریاضی ///وگرنه گیر میکنه تو گلو ...

----------


## GUST

> فقط میتونی یکیشون شرکت کنی یا تجربی یا ریاضی ///وگرنه گیر میکنه تو گلو ...


مشکلش چیه!؟
چیکار میکنن؟!
غیرقانونیه؟

----------


## Hellion

> مشکلش چیه!؟
> چیکار میکنن؟!
> غیرقانونیه؟


فقط میتونی یکیشون شرکت کنی ... نمیدونم مشکلش چیه ولی میدونم فقط یکیشون میشه ... ولی میتونی ریاضی رو با هنر و زبان برداری ...

----------


## GUST

> فقط میتونی یکیشون شرکت کنی ... نمیدونم مشکلش چیه ولی میدونم فقط یکیشون میشه ... ولی میتونی ریاضی رو با هنر و زبان برداری ...


با کنکور تجربی مهندسی های شهر هم میشه زد؟ مثلا عمران یا برق آزاد و.......

----------


## Hellion

> با کنکور تجربی مهندسی های شهر هم میشه زد؟ مثلا عمران یا برق آزاد و.......


دیگه نمیدونم اینو باید  از دوستان حرفه ای بپرسی شرمنده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> با کنکور تجربی مهندسی های شهر هم میشه زد؟ مثلا عمران یا برق آزاد و.......


من تا حالا از اطرافم ندیدم که با تجربی برن برق یا عمران....معمولا معماری میرن:/

----------


## rezagmi

> با سلام
> بعد از اطلاع از بازار افتضاح مهندسی 
> تصمیم بر این گرفتم ما هم دکتر شیم 
> حالا یک سئوال پیش اومده یکی میتونه یکسال 2 تا کنکور شرکت کنه؟
> (هم تجربی هم ریاضی) 
> که اگر یک وقت توی تجربی موفق نشدم مهندسی رو داشته باشم و بتونم برم دانشگاه آزاد شهرم!؟
> خواهشا به من نخندینبازار خرابه ......درست بشو هم نیست


از رشته های اصلی فقط یکی رو میشه شرکت کرد

----------


## rezagmi

> با کنکور تجربی مهندسی های شهر هم میشه زد؟ مثلا عمران یا برق آزاد و.......


رشته محل های بدون آزمون رو میشه با آزمون رو خیر
مثلا برق تبریز با آزمون هست برق شهرستانهای اطراف بدون آزمون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.ali

> با سلام
> بعد از اطلاع از بازار افتضاح مهندسی 
> تصمیم بر این گرفتم ما هم دکتر شیم 
> حالا یک سئوال پیش اومده یکی میتونه یکسال 2 تا کنکور شرکت کنه؟
> (هم تجربی هم ریاضی) 
> که اگر یک وقت توی تجربی موفق نشدم مهندسی رو داشته باشم و بتونم برم دانشگاه آزاد شهرم!؟
> خواهشا به من نخندینبازار خرابه ......درست بشو هم نیست


سلام و عرض پوزش بابت بی ادبی نسبت به بقیه عزیزان! :Yahoo (5): خودم چون سال قبل میخواستم هم ریاضی و هم تجربی شرکت کنم  و نشد و ضد حال خوردم عرض میکنم، طبق قانون* در حال حاضر*(از سازمان رنجش هیچی بعید نیست! یهو دیدی برای 96 این قانون رو برداشت! این مورد در دفترچه که بهمن95 میاد مشخص میشه) هیچ داوطلبی نمیتونه هم زمان در دو رشته از سه رشته *علوم ریاضی-فیزیک، تجربی و انسانی* شرکت کنه! :Yahoo (2): که اگه شرکت کنه اون داوطلب میدونه و...!
اما میشه در کنار یکی از سه رشته بالا، در *هنر* یا *زبان* شرکت کرد!
در مورد انتخاب رشته هم خب چندتا رشته گلابی! بین ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی مشترکه! ولی انتخاب رشته هر داوطلب بر اساس *گروه آزمایشی و کد دفترچه* انجام میشه! حالا دفترچه های سال 94 رو میتونی بگیری ببینی! :Yahoo (4): 
یاعلی :Yahoo (8):

----------

